# Gazelle



## rcommbikes (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a few photos, not the best, of a Gazelle that I think is pretty old. The Piet Pelle name is of a cartoon character from before the 40's I think. If you are familiar with this bike and can give us a ball park idea of value, we would appreciate it. I will try to get more pictures Saturday and post them.

For RCB,

Fred

Check us out at http://www.rcommunitybikes.net/


----------

